# Meet -- Luna



## ORourkeK (Mar 10, 2019)

Me: What should we do today?
Wife: I don't know... look at puppies? But we aren't getting one!
Me: Ok?
Wife: OMG we have to get this one!

1. Luna


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice dog......


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 10, 2019)

Cutie.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 10, 2019)

Ouch, painfully cute.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 10, 2019)

Puppies are a treasure!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2019)

You agreed to looking...


----------



## limr (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi, cutie!


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 10, 2019)

So innocent looking when they sleep.


----------



## ORourkeK (Mar 10, 2019)

Derrel said:


> You agreed to looking...



Oh trust me, I knew what I was getting myself into.


----------



## Winona (Mar 12, 2019)

Well we need more photos than that! She is cute! Love Golden’s.


----------



## DigiFilm (Mar 13, 2019)

And so it begins.

Cute pup!


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 22, 2019)

_Beautiful puppy..hope much happiness =for many many years_


----------



## LRLala (Mar 25, 2019)

Awwww....!!!!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 25, 2019)

Any good stories yet?


----------



## BillM (Mar 25, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Any good stories yet?



We may never know, it ate the power cord to his laptop so he can't post.

Ok, I don't know that to be true but it probably is


----------



## ORourkeK (Mar 29, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Any good stories yet?



Other than spending more time taking care of her than I do at my job? 

I have a 4 year old Australian Shepherd that Luna believes she is in charge of. When we go on walks, Luna puts Zoe's leash in her mouth and guides her while we walk. I find it quite amusing, Zoe does not. Luna also loves going on to the couch or my bed, getting down into a pounce position, and jumps down onto Zoe when she walks by. I think my dog believes she is a lioness.


----------

